# This made me laugh!!



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is Murphy blinking when I took his picture. It reminded me of Benny!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww thats a funny photo.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

That's pretty funny! Looks like he has a big smile on his face.


----------

